# Paph Cascade Creek 'OK Too' AM AOS



## bigleaf (May 16, 2015)

Awarded this past weekend. Plant exhibited by Meir Moses of Orchid Konncetion. 
Photograph by AOS Photographer David Gould 

This is PEOY x adductum var anitum. I don't know why it doesn't just entered as PEOY x anitum since anitum is a recognized species and be Paph Yang-Ji Diamond ? Meir said that's how it was labeled when he got it. And it was awarded under Paph Cascade Creek.


----------



## rbedard (May 16, 2015)

Gorgeous


----------



## Cat (May 16, 2015)

wow very nice. It's amazing what adductum and anitum can do to the color.


----------



## paphioland (May 16, 2015)

I like that


----------



## troy (May 16, 2015)

very flat long& wide dark color saturated petals, nice shape blooms, a definite keeper, lucky you, good growing!!


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 16, 2015)

really nice


----------



## Erythrone (May 16, 2015)

Oh!!!!!!!!!!!! That's nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## AdamD (May 16, 2015)

Whatever it's called, I love it! Very seductive flower


----------



## SlipperFan (May 16, 2015)

Beautiful flowers. Excellent photos.


----------



## NYEric (May 16, 2015)

As a species anitum might not have been legally recognized long enough to have hybirds. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## abax (May 16, 2015)

Stunning flowers!


----------



## Marco (May 17, 2015)

Beautiful. Thanks!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 20, 2015)

a very nice flower. Worthy of an award.


----------



## paphioboy (May 22, 2015)

NYEric said:


> As a species anitum might not have been legally recognized long enough to have hybirds.



Only in the big US of A oke: You should see the anitum hybrids coming out of Taiwan..


----------



## emydura (May 22, 2015)

That is an incredible clone. I just love these anitum hybrids.

As for the name, I disagree that anitum is recognised as a species in its own right. Not by the scientific botanists in any case. Still I'd be happy for it to be named Yang Ji Diamond to differentiate it from the hybrid with the normal form of adductum. The US seems to be the only country referring to this as Cascade Creek.


----------



## Wendy (May 22, 2015)

What an amazing flower. I'd be proud to own a piece of that one! :drool:


----------



## Cheyenne (May 23, 2015)

emydura said:


> That is an incredible clone. I just love these anitum hybrids.
> 
> As for the name, I disagree that anitum is recognised as a species in its own right. Not by the scientific botanists in any case. Still I'd be happy for it to be named Yang Ji Diamond to differentiate it from the hybrid with the normal form of adductum. The US seems to be the only country referring to this as Cascade Creek.



I have only seen one nursery here sell or have plants with the name Cascade Creek for this hybrid. I bought 3 or 4 plants from different Sources in this country all labeled yang-ji Diamond. I had to look it up when I saw it labeled as Cascade Creek. I don't know how this got started with another name.


----------

